# Puritan's Pride brand any good?



## mit37 (Mar 3, 2005)

I was going to order some vitamins and some protein from a divison of that site and was wondering if that brand is well known...Its mainly an all natural site and its having a mega clearnance sale...so just curious...thank you


----------



## TOMO (Mar 3, 2005)

*Puritans pride*

I have bought both kava and ephedra when that was legal from them and both were of low quality.  I have found much better brands of both.


----------



## MorteSubite (Mar 3, 2005)

It's a rather well known brand. I've used a variety of the general vitamins and was satisfied with them.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Mar 3, 2005)

I saw an article in Kipplinger's recently that had the lab results of several companies' vitamins/products, testing to see if they were as advertised.  There were only 4 that made the grade and Puritan was one of them.


----------



## maze (Mar 3, 2005)

Puritan is a vitamin wholesaler, many brands like vitaminworld, vitaminshoppe, QLC, Sun, etc .. are made by them ...  most of their products are certified and have many standards like USP, GSP and others ... some of their products are of a very high quality like their Chelated minarals, liquid based herbals and timed released B complex.


----------



## brodus (Mar 3, 2005)

I've never had problems with Puritans Pride. 

I also get herbals from Indiana Botanical Gardens, i.e. Botanic Choice--great prices.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 3, 2005)

i always use them. they have awesome deals sometimes.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 3, 2005)

I love vitamins.com (a puritanspride website). Great deals and their products usually kick the shit out of the competition as far as worth goes. Damn good stuff.


----------



## TOMO (Mar 4, 2005)

All I can say for anyone who as ever taken kava or ephedra they work quite quickly.  Hard to measure if Vitamin C is working. They had a formula w/ephedra back in the day with basically the same ingredients as the original Xenadrine RFA and it sucked.  Same with the Kava, no relaxation nothing.  Again hard to measure something that doesn't have a immediate reaction like vitamins.


----------



## GuyinDC (Mar 4, 2005)

To expand on Maze's reply, Puritan's Pride is owned by NBTY.  From the NBTY website:  "The Company markets more than 1,200 products under several brand names, including Nature???s Bounty®, Vitamin World®, Sundown®, CarbSolutions???, MET-Rx®, Puritan???s Pride®, Holland & Barrett®, Nutrition Headquarters®, American Health® and Home Health®. NBTY had 536 Vitamin World and Nutrition Warehouse stores in the U.S., 472 Holland & Barrett stores in the U.K. and Ireland, 49 GNC stores in the U.K., 67 DeTuinen stores throughout the Netherlands and more than 6 million active customers in its Puritan???s Pride catalog and e-commerce business."  It is a publicly traded company on the New York Stock Exchange, stock symbol NTY.  Financials look very healthy to me.


----------



## Pizzer (Mar 29, 2005)

So would their Creatine powder, glutamine powder, and other items be worth buying? theyre clearance is AMAZING right now now... buy 1 get 2 free!!!!


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 29, 2005)

The "Buy 1 get 2 free" clearance is a common occurance there.  One of the things I like about them.  Sometimes they get crazy and do a Buy 1 get 3 free promotion but I've only seen them do it once in the past.

I haven't purchased Creatine from them before but I would assume it would be consistant with the excellent quality of thier other products.


----------



## Pizzer (Mar 29, 2005)

sounds good to me... i dont see how giving it a try would hurt. is 10.6oz. glutamine buy 1 2 free for $28.99 too expensive? I am thinking that the powder mixed into my protein is better delivery than capsule formula....


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 29, 2005)

I just posted about purchasing their creatine and was advised not to.  Low quality product.


----------



## Pizzer (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks for the update! im just gonna get some Glucosamine/MSM from them, a multivitamin, and a few other randoms.


----------



## Pizzer (Mar 29, 2005)

Can some of you that order from them give me a quick list of the items that you have ordered in the past? i am trying to make a decision on what to buy and what not to buy. Thanks!!!


----------



## redspy (Mar 29, 2005)

Cheap and nasty IMO.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 29, 2005)

Natures Made!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 29, 2005)

Puritans is fine IMO, but I use www.swansonsvitamins.com which costs less.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 29, 2005)

Pizzer said:
			
		

> So would their Creatine powder, glutamine powder, and other items be worth buying? theyre clearance is AMAZING right now now... buy 1 get 2 free!!!!



That is why I used to use them, but Swansons still beats them with most, if not all items. Neither of them carry R-ALA though.


----------



## Boski (Dec 22, 2012)

*Puritan's Pride is the best.*



Pizzer said:


> So would their Creatine powder, glutamine powder, and other items be worth buying? theyre clearance is AMAZING right now now... buy 1 get 2 free!!!!



I have used several brands of creatine powder and I got the best results from Puritan's Pride. I have also used the following brands of creatine powder:

1.  Ultimate Nutrition
2.  Optimum Nutrition
3.  Dymatize (least effective, in my experience)

I highly recommend Puritan's Pride over these brands (although I also recommend UN and ON).


----------

